# At last my Nuovo Simonelli Musica Lux has arrived!



## Lsanvitale (Sep 8, 2017)

Ok so it may light up the kitchen and bring down local small aircraft but I love it! Think the lights may become a gimmick but can turn off independently at least. Although took nearly 10 weeks to arrive, great communications and service from the guys at Bella Barista. Absolutely love it so far.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Looks nice, been out of stock for a while.


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Very nice mate


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Looks nice, I love the lights!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Looks great congratulations!

I've always wanted to see one of these in the flesh since I saw a picture of one in the James Hoffman book.

And then I read about its advanced thermosyphon restrictor and got even more excited!

Lovely


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

l love those lights. Every cup will be an occasion.


----------



## Mr Kirk (Oct 5, 2017)

This is on my shortlist for when I upgrade, maybe, next year.

Although it looks a bit big.


----------



## Lsanvitale (Sep 8, 2017)

It is a little big for where it is but moving house end of month and it will have its own station.. more pics units new home soon







definitely an occasion and a great talking point so far!!


----------



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

Looks great, probably about the best retro machine I've seen


----------



## olliew44 (Aug 8, 2014)

Those lights do look good and it looks well in the kitchen. Matches well.


----------



## pj.walczak (Sep 6, 2017)

You will love her more and more every day as she will be serving you only the best espressos


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

I love the look of the musica, don't see too many on here but I think it will be an upgrade of mine in the near future.


----------

